# Formula 1 Britsh Grand prix - this weekend



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Anyone watching/going? who do you want to win?

and have you heard the news about it changing to donnigton park in 2010?

It would be nice if Lewis won, but im placing my bets on Kimi


----------



## toothdr (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi

Will be watching this weekend, I have a bit of a thing for Kimi so will support him!! Lewis can come second!

Helen xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Me and DP have always support Mclaren, but we love kimi as a driver so even though he is with Ferrari   we still support him


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Glad it's moving to Donington it's a great circuit with fab facilities and used to handling huge events as MotoGP already uses Donny.  Will be much more accessible as is more middle of the country.

Axxxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

This weekend is mental where i live as Silverstone is all of 20mins or so away!!
A simple 5 min car journey can take up to 30 mins!!
MENTAL!!!!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

We went to silverstone back in 2004 and it was mental then, absolute chockablock


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow dead jealous would love to go see it. Love the whole F1 thing, can't wait to go when the twins are a bit older, of course they'll be coming too. Would love Lewis to win but I'm also supporting Kimi.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

So So costly     would love to go again if we had the money. We were watching qualifying today and i Said to DP, just think we have walked the whole of that track, mind you it took us over 2 hrs


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG it took that long? How much were tickets and stuff when you went? Do you have far to travel?


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

When we went it cost me £400 for me and DP that was to sit on the pit straight, tickets are cheaper if you dont want seats (take your own or sit on grass) I did look up for last year as Lewis was doing so well and if i remember rightly for the same seats the price had gone up by about £40 each.

Its great once the race has finished you can walk on the track so me and DP decided to walk it, and yes took us that long   They also have a party afterwards with music and bands, 

I would recommend anyone to go, it was worth the money and a fantastic day out. great atmosphere. Took us just over an our to get there by car.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

We used to rough it and it still cost nearly £100 and that was a few yrs ago, I have been taken to Silverstone since a child and once I even had frozen snot it was sooooo cold, it is like the end of the earth in wintertime..and then you get frazzled in summer as it is an old airfield and the wind whistles round it.  I was there the yr Michael Schumacher broke his leg, it is amazing the noise, the atmosphere, I want to go next yr before it moves as so close to me now, it is annoying though that we have spent so many millions on improving the roads so that now it is so much easier to get to ..and then they take it away   

Cat x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I was pleased Lewis won, would love to go a well
L x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

It is lovely to see him thank his family as they have been so supportive and he is obviously so close to them.  It was funny seeing all the cars whizz off everywhere


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thats a shame as testing can be great fun as you get closer to the action. 
Cat x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Was good to see Lewis win, but he's definitly not performing as well this year

DH has promised we'll go to Silverstone next year, as it's the last one - expect others will be thinking the same, so had better get in quick!!  
Is weird to think DH raced round the same track - he used to race his Jag Saloon, for the JEC(Jaguar Enthusiasts Club).


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

We are thinking of going again as it will be the last


----------

